# halo3



## fly boy (Oct 1, 2008)

just kindaof a random post but can i get pic's for all the spartin armor for halo3?

thanks 
flyboy


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, you can. But you can only get high quality pictures of some. I put the bigger ones just as links.

















http://www.bungie.net/images/News/InlineImages2007/BetaBeyond/Renders/Halo3_Spartan-shotgun-01.jpg

http://www.laststandproductions.net/Halo3_Spartan-rocket-launcher-03.jpg

This last one has pictures of them all, but you'll have to navigate away from the Rogue.

Rogue Helmet | Halo 3 Planet

There are more out there of course, but these are some of the best.


----------



## fly boy (Oct 1, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 1, 2008)

No worries.


----------



## magnocain (Oct 1, 2008)

Ya here.


----------

